# Are these horse stall pellets safe for bunny litter?



## xbunnyx (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi there,
I have a bunny, his name is Rex. He is litter trained, and once he was litter trained, I used Aspen Shavings for litter. But now I have finally decided that I want to switch litters. Aspen is cheap but hard to clean and is not very absorbent. I was scrolling on Tractor Supply and I found horse stall pellets! I researched some more, and found out it is safe for bunnies, but this one I want to make sure.
Here is the link: 








Peavey Mart | 100% Canadian Owned, Ontario, Alberta, Saskatchewan, British Columbia and Manitoba


Peavey Mart is a 100% Canadian owned down to earth retail chain with stores in Ontario, Alberta, Saskatchewan, British Columbia and Manitoba. Peavey Mart stores have proudly served and strengthened communities across Canada since 1967.




www.tscstores.com





And here is the package picture:



Please tell me if this is safe! 

Thanks!


----------



## zuppa (Aug 2, 2020)

Hi, yes it's kiln dried pine and spruce they should be fine.


----------



## xbunnyx (Aug 2, 2020)

zuppa said:


> Hi, yes it's kiln dried pine and spruce they should be fine.


TYSM


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 2, 2020)

You might need to take a look at the inside of the bag. I've gotten some that say "bedding" instead of "pellets" and they were much more crumbled and didn't do near the job that the pellets do. The ones you have may be fine, but I can't tell without seeing what's inside.

Here's others that you can see (and happen to be a tad cheaper and a bit more in bag):








Peavey Mart | 100% Canadian Owned, Ontario, Alberta, Saskatchewan, British Columbia and Manitoba


Peavey Mart is a 100% Canadian owned down to earth retail chain with stores in Ontario, Alberta, Saskatchewan, British Columbia and Manitoba. Peavey Mart stores have proudly served and strengthened communities across Canada since 1967.




www.tscstores.com





Aah, found it. Here's a photo of the crumbled ones I accidentally bought once.


----------



## hasek39 (Aug 2, 2020)

That's interesting after doing a search on TS Canada's site they don't seem to have the TS branded ones you recommended to me Blue Eyes that are only available in the U.S.?






Tractor Supply Pine Pellet Stall Bedding, 40 lb., FG62 at Tractor Supply Co.


Find Tractor Supply Pine Pellet Stall Bedding, 40 lb., FG62 in the Horse Bedding Shavings category at Tractor Supply Co.Tractor Supply Pine Pell




www.tractorsupply.com


----------



## zuppa (Aug 2, 2020)

It says pellets in description in the first link if they say 6mm it should mean pellets. They sell cat wood litter like in your photo of bedding, but it's just clumping wood litter, not pellets on the package.

Honestly I've had bad experience with buying online a few times, because my usual pellets are out of stock lately, so I've got not pine but just wood pellets and I would prefer pine because they absorb and last much much longer, the other wood pellets get darker fast and they smell differently, also I've got a 15kg bag once it was just wood pellets not pine, but in addition to that they were made of recycled wood and when used they smelled horribly like a swamp mixed with an ashtray, was horrible experience and they were all black and literally it was just horrible, great stink. Never again.

On the package it was stated 0,6% ash but I think they just copied that from other pellets.
I am having difficulties finding good pine pellets at the moment they ar all out if stock for home delivery I will have to buy from a petstore tomorrow, very expensive but they are only pine pellets I can find. Last time I've got 15kg bag of cat wood pellet litter from an online pet store but also was just wood, not pine, wasn't too bad but pine gives good smell and feels much better and lasts much longer, so I just don't want any more bad experience, when reliable brand pellets will be available again I will buy those, but they only sell in bulk at the moment, you need to buy a half tonne at once

----
35LB CONDENSED SOFTWOOD PELLETS
- High performance, premium Horse and Stable bedding
- 100% Natural (Biodegradable) Softwood Pellets
-The fiber used to make our pellet is kiln dried. We use a mix of pure black spruce and pure jackpine.
- The most absorbent product on the market
- Virtually dust free
-pellets ARE FREE OF bark, leaves or other additives or contaminants


----------



## SableSteel (Aug 2, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> You might need to take a look at the inside of the bag. I've gotten some that say "bedding" instead of "pellets" and they were much more crumbled and didn't do near the job that the pellets do. The ones you have may be fine, but I can't tell without seeing what's inside.


I accidentally bought those once too haha two bags of it. I'm using it in my bird cages instead, so at least it's not going to waste. Afaik the only brand that sells them like this is terramigo


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 2, 2020)

hasek39 said:


> That's interesting after doing a search on TS Canada's site they don't seem to have the TS branded ones you recommended to me Blue Eyes that are only available in the U.S.?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The ones I linked above were ones I happened to find on that TS Canada site - just because you could see the pellets through the bag.
The ones I usually get are the TerrAmigo that @SableSteel mentions. (Glad to know I wasn't the only one to make that mistake! @SableSteel ) The Terramigo bags of pellets and bedding look almost identical. 
There are a number of other brands that are good. I was only trying to distinguish between the crumbled kind and the pelleted kind. 

Our TS stores seem to vary on what brands they carry. What brand did I recommend before, @hasek39 ? 

Home Depot and Lowes may carry them (some only in winter).


----------



## SableSteel (Aug 3, 2020)

I usually get the Mallard Creek brand (MEGAZORB Bedding)


----------



## majorv (Aug 3, 2020)

Our Tractor Supply sells this, and what we use...


----------



## xbunnyx (Aug 3, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> You might need to take a look at the inside of the bag. I've gotten some that say "bedding" instead of "pellets" and they were much more crumbled and didn't do near the job that the pellets do. The ones you have may be fine, but I can't tell without seeing what's inside.
> 
> Here's others that you can see (and happen to be a tad cheaper and a bit more in bag):
> 
> ...



I went to TSC to pick up some goat food, and chicken feed, so I was going to get some horse stall pellets too, but when I got there, they had none of the stuff I was looking for in the aisles. I asked a worker and she got me the things the feeds, but they had run out of wood pellets. The lady told me I could use straw pellets instead. I searched it up and it was safe too, but the pellets were kind of like the ones you got. I tried it out, and it works great!


----------



## xbunnyx (Aug 3, 2020)

majorv said:


> Our Tractor Supply sells this, and what we use...
> View attachment 49688


I've looked for that, but I think they are only in the US?


----------



## Blue eyes (Aug 3, 2020)

Supply seems to change often -- at least where I live. 

I just checked what I currently have. It says "bedding" but, as can be seen, they are definitely pellets.


----------



## Freedom (Aug 4, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Supply seems to change often -- at least where I live.
> 
> I just checked what I currently have. It says "bedding" but, as can be seen, they are definitely pellets.


Looks perfect for litter.


----------



## hasek39 (Aug 8, 2020)

Blue eyes said:


> Our TS stores seem to vary on what brands they carry. What brand did I recommend before, @hasek39 ?


 The one MajorV pictured above @Blue eyes :





Tractor Supply Pine Pellet Stall Bedding, 40 lb., FG62 at Tractor Supply Co.


Find Tractor Supply Pine Pellet Stall Bedding, 40 lb., FG62 in the Horse Bedding Shavings category at Tractor Supply Co.Tractor Supply Pine Pell




www.tractorsupply.com


----------

